# Got my dream job!



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

My dream is to be an arts writer for a magazine. Since I can remember, I've always wanted to be a writer. I was the editor-in-chief of my high school paper, and when I went to university I was determined to keep it up. My brother's girlfriend was the arts editor of our paper at the time so I started writing for her, and low n behold I got hired as an assistant news editor the following year!

This job is a huge deal for me. I've always had a "fear" of calling people on the phone or answering the phone (mainly because of something that happened years ago), but with this job I have to use the phone all the time. I have to call people and ask for interviews, I have to physically find them sometimes, I have to be organized and deal with the intense stress. It's a huge job, requiring almost 40 hrs a week for not a lot of money. It's very serious because our paper is known internationally and we've been featured in many national papers.

Anyways... to the point... despite being very nervous about this, I applied for the Arts Editor position and.... I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap I am just over the moon, already planning our first issue from Ecuador. I can't believe it.

I get so, so nervous before interviews. In general, I just really doubt myself when it comes to things I really care about. The things I'm really good at, I doubt myself the most. But I pushed myself to do it and I succeeded, and I can't wait to see how I improve this year.

I have big issues with getting over stressed and this job is a ton of responsibility so it'll be interesting to see what happens, but I have a lot of support and I KNOW that I am capable of doing a good job. I know with my last assistant job it helped my SA so much... towards the end, interviewing people and calling them became second-nature.

My dream is to be writing permanently for 1883 Magazine. My favourite arts mag based on London, England. I'm hoping to go to Journalism school next year in Toronto, get my degree, then head over to England. I know this is silly but some of the editors at that mag follow me on twitter and have spoken to me, so I hope I'm at least sort of on their radar.

I can see my future unfolding how I want and it feels pretty damn awesome.

If there's one thing I've learned, I have to make things happen for myself. and that's what I'm doing!


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats 

The first step of the rest of your life.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Damn right it is


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Well done :boogie


----------



## Eigth Notch (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats, and we're all very happy for you. Enjoy the wave of satisfaction you feel, especially since so many people loathe their jobs. 

Since it's in a field you're so passionate about, you may find things you'd have trouble with under normal circumstances are just a little easier to deal with. 

Good vibes your way!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!:clap

It's wonderful to be so passionate about something and then actually turn it in to a job and your life. 
You give the rest of us hope!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That's awesome! You sound really ambitious so you definately deserve it. Congratulations!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Congratulations! :clap That sounds awesome!


----------



## Eigth Notch (Apr 24, 2013)

^ Dude, that username is great!


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! I am suuuuper happy and so so excited. <3


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

congrats


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you. I'm so far away from my dream job.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice!! Congrats =)


----------



## unphaesd (Apr 29, 2013)

that is awesome. hope you the best.


----------



## miele (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats! You're definitely an inspiration to many!!:clap


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yay


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

swampchild said:


> My dream is to be an arts writer for a magazine. Since I can remember, I've always wanted to be a writer. I was the editor-in-chief of my high school paper, and when I went to university I was determined to keep it up. My brother's girlfriend was the arts editor of our paper at the time so I started writing for her, and low n behold I got hired as an assistant news editor the following year!
> 
> This job is a huge deal for me. I've always had a "fear" of calling people on the phone or answering the phone (mainly because of something that happened years ago), but with this job I have to use the phone all the time. I have to call people and ask for interviews, I have to physically find them sometimes, I have to be organized and deal with the intense stress. It's a huge job, requiring almost 40 hrs a week for not a lot of money. It's very serious because our paper is known internationally and we've been featured in many national papers.
> 
> ...


Awesome, now I can't wait til I get to where I want to be! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

retracekim said:


> Awesome, now I can't wait til I get to where I want to be! Thanks for the inspiration!


Let us know when you do! And the journey to where you want to be is just as important, if not more.


----------



## Shanai (Apr 16, 2013)

Ahh well done that is so great! I'm happy for you


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------

